

HN: Help me choose a Clojure project - petesalty

I'm looking to learn more about Clojure and, of course, the best way to learn is to do. I'd like to do a small project, maybe around 4 to 6 weeks total, and I'm sure I could come up with something, but I thought I'd throw it open to HN and see what others might suggest, to get to know some of Clojures strengths and weaknesses.
Whatever I end up doing I'll blog about and release as OSS, hopefully providing something back to the community.<p>Suggest away.
======
pavelludiq
Im sort of in a similar position. I've writen only a few toy apps in clojure.
Im thinking about writing some sort of game. There are a few clojure versions
of snake, tetris and pong floating around the net, so i have were to look at
to learn, but im thinking about something a little more complicated than a
tetris clone.

~~~
petesalty
Thanks for the suggestion. I was actually thinking about something that could
make use of concurrent programming, so maybe some kind of game that utilizes
this isn't a bad idea.

~~~
cschep
multiplayer (6 player network style, or something cool like that) tetris?

MMORPG based on snake. Thousands of snakes running around trying to eat the
apples and get the epic armor.

------
nas
I'm planning to learn Clojure too. I plan to write a Durus (<http://www.mems-
exchange.org/software/durus/>) server. There is nothing Python specific
(AFAIK) about the server and it's small and clean enough to be a good project.

